# bald patch? extremely worried



## avoth (Jan 9, 2012)

i took esata out today and i noticed that she has a bald patch on her head where her quills should be.... i chcked and read that this isnt normal, i dont think it coiuld be mites because i use fleece bedding so she doesn have ant prolems, how can i find out if its mites? and what else could it be?


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Where on her head? Hedgies usually have significant "baldness" in a line kind of between their ears that stretches from their forehead for maybe like an inch or so down their backs, called a reverse mohawk. It helps them ball up. Is this what it is or something different?


----------



## avoth (Jan 9, 2012)

that's exactly what it is, did i freak out for nothing or is that normal? i never noticed it on her before, ive had her for 3 weeks, its right between her ears, it goes down her head like maybe an inch in or so, i guess im gonna look this up now, i thought iw as a terrible owner


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

its completly normal. as said before they have it so they can ball up better.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's completely normal! It's often called the "reverse mohawk", all our pet hedgies have them.


----------



## avoth (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks! i just looked closely at that picture of your hedgehog, i can see that quillo also has a reverse mohawk, i cant believe i never heard of this before, really thank you so much


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

This brought to me a question. Can hedgies that live on fleece liners get mites? I know from some chat I had with my dad that mites live anywhere that is dusty, and let's just say my house gets pretty dusty even after we clean it daily because that is how it works here in Queretaro. So, can she get mites just because she lives here or how does it work?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

vasogoma said:


> This brought to me a question. Can hedgies that live on fleece liners get mites? I know from some chat I had with my dad that mites live anywhere that is dusty, and let's just say my house gets pretty dusty even after we clean it daily because that is how it works here in Queretaro. So, can she get mites just because she lives here or how does it work?


I haven't heard anything about dust, at least for this kind of mites. Dust mites are something different. As far as I know, it's wood and wood products that are typically the culprit. Wood shavings or other wood/paper-based beddings (Carefresh, etc.) can harbor them. For hedgehogs that live on fleece liners, the chances of them getting mites are very very low.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot moxie, this relaxed me as you have no idea!


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

coribelle said:


> Where on her head? Hedgies usually have significant "baldness" in a line kind of between their ears that stretches from their forehead for maybe like an inch or so down their backs, called a reverse mohawk. It helps them ball up. Is this what it is or something different?


I just saw this on Durzo today while he was out.. freaked me out so I took some pictures. Checked his skin and he looks fine, he is just about to start quilling.

Is a reverse mohawk what he has?! I just noticed it today for the 1st time because he was more relaxed... 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ ... 120810.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ ... 120807.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ ... 120806.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ ... 120805.jpg


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

EtherealRose said:


> Is a reverse mohawk what he has?!


Yup, that's exactly what that is. Nothing to worry about. Kind of like the little 'pimple' bump most of them have under the chin - it's just a hedgehog thing.


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> EtherealRose said:
> 
> 
> > Is a reverse mohawk what he has?!
> ...


Definitely freaky lookin' at first!! Happy he is ok  But those quills coming through his skin sure look painful :/


----------

